# Green tea candy



## xxxx (Jul 30, 2006)

does any body have a recipie


----------



## jkath (Jul 31, 2006)

oooooooooh, never heard of it, but it sounds tasty!
Anyone out there got a recipe?


----------



## jessicacarr (Oct 14, 2007)

Google green tea truffles.  the recipe zaar website has recipes for it.


----------



## Dina (Oct 14, 2007)

Make Old Fashioned Hard CandySugar - wikiHow, Sugar, corn syrup and green tea? Melt it all together with the right measurements and cool in candy molds to make a hard candy.


----------



## tmikuckis (Dec 19, 2007)

yes, green tea candy sounds really good. ON google I once saw some green tea flavored white chocolate that looked delicious


----------



## soffy (Dec 27, 2007)

check my sites in my sign you can find it the recipe, but green tea you can buy it in supermarkets.


----------



## Fincher (Dec 27, 2007)

I was just looking at the site for making hard candy that was posted.  good info except fo r one thing.  it said take the candy until 310F  which is perfect, thats the stage known as  hard crack stage, or simply hard candy stage.   but the article says to go another 10- 15 minutes on high heat!!!!    no way, in fact once you hit 310 there is no reason to go any further.   unless you just want a darker color, but it will soon start to over caramlize and acidify, and thats just not good eatin!

other than that what dina posted should work great,  you could just make a strong green tea with the water in the recipe and sub it.


----------



## Fincher (Dec 27, 2007)

wow anyone can edit those wiki pages,  I just fixed the recipe.  I actually recomend pulling hard candy off at around 305 degrees,  it will carry over the rest of the way to 310 if your using a heavy bottomed pot.

I think someone was fooling with us and messed up the page.  10-15 minutes would have ruined your work..   darn trolls!!!  <--- shakes fist in air

you can also buy some citric acid at your drug store and add it in at the end.  This is a natural ingredient used to make candy sour... although I'm not sure if you want that in green tea candy.

You can also buy molds for candy (not chocolate molds) they are made out of flexible material like silpats  you can use those if you want a nice shape.


----------

